# Noah = #1?



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

Serious length (looks more like 7-1), handles, passing, blocks, hops. No jump shot, but that can be corrected. A great deal of upside. Just a thought.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Kirk64 said:


> Serious length (looks more like 7-1), handles, passing, blocks, hops. No jump shot, but that can be corrected. A great deal of upside. Just a thought.


Drafting off tournament hype is one of the worst things NBA teams can do. Most teams already had an idea of who they wanted before the tournament. Sure Noah has helped his stock, but drafting him number 1 overall would be a big mistake imo. He will get outmuscled completely going against nba bigmen. He'd be a good pick in the 5-10 range though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

no way


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

5-10 based on his terrible looking jumper and his lack of strength. That said, get this kid a strength coach and a shooting coach and he will be a all-star for many years. Other than those 2 things he has it all.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

He's seriously being overhyped right now. They're calling him Bill Russell on the game telecast, come on now. Aldridge, Armstrong, Thomas will all be better shotblockers to name a few. Noah doesn't appear to have a great vertical leap and I'm not sure if his coach will want him to push it on the break in the NBA. His frame has already been discussed ad nauseum. He does not look like he can be a star at the NBA level, no way you take him #1. #5, maybe.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't know about #1, but Noah can easily be a top 5 pick and it's not just because of tournament hype. It's because he's that good and it's not a great draft class at the top anyway.

His stats are deceiving because he has averaged less than 25 minutes per game this year. He just happened to get more minutes in the tournament. If he was getting the minutes that other big name stars get throughout the year, he would be averaging close to 20/10/3.

He is an outstanding shot-blocker, great finisher, terrific rebounder, and an excellent passer and ball-handler for his size. But what stands out most to me is that he has a great feel and natural instincts for the game and a high basketball IQ. I don't buy that he needs to put much weight on - he can be an impact player as is and putting on weight may even hurt his game.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't think he will be more than a very good role player, but it's not like he just started playing well a month ago.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't find the box score anywhere


what's his stat line in the finals?

I know he had like 5 blocks at the half

pts/rbd/ast/blk/stl/TO


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

If Noah does not put on weight he will have to play SF at the next level. Does he have the speed, first step and shot to do that?

One thing is putting on weight, but if he doesn't have the frame (looks quite lanky to me) to carry it he wont make it as PF or C (Prince might go to the weight room... but he ain't getting much bigger)!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

J. Noah, F/C	33min	7-9fg	0-03fg	2-2ft	2or	9tr	3a	2to	1st	6bl	2pf	16pt


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> If Noah does not put on weight he will have to play SF at the next level. Does he have the speed, first step and shot to do that?
> 
> One thing is putting on weight, but if he doesn't have the frame (looks quite lanky to me) to carry it he wont make it as PF or C (Prince might go to the weight room... but he ain't getting much bigger)!


The short answer is yes. He is one of the fastest big guys I've ever seen. 
He was the first one down the court so often last night that it was amazing. 
He's got the skills, but I honestly think he should play his final year. He does need to work on his jumper. And maybe bulk up a little. 

I read an article that said his stock will never be higher than this year. I doubt that. Florida only loses Humphrey. Another year of seasoning could turn him from a college monster into an NBA monster. I don't see him as #1 this year, but he'd definitely go in the first round.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

This guy dismantled the competition. 


He is 6'11" with agility, speed, and a good mind. Most NBA teams would kill to have a 7 footer who has those qualities. Usually you get one of those qualities, but he has a lot of things going for him. He is a proven winner and doesn't seem like a headcase. A lot of 7 footers are apathetic and wouldn't be classified as tough(Kwame Brown among others) This guy is tough on the court and has a nose for the ball. You find a 7 footer that likes to rebound and he will fit on any team in the league that is a fact. 


I would take him above Adam Morrison for the Lakers. 
Noah is the real deal!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> If Noah does not put on weight he will have to play SF at the next level. Does he have the speed, first step and shot to do that?
> 
> One thing is putting on weight, but if he doesn't have the frame (looks quite lanky to me) to carry it he wont make it as PF or C (Prince might go to the weight room... but he ain't getting much bigger)!



A 6'11" SF who can hardly shoot? 

There is no way he is playing SF. You will see him at the PF or C position. He likes to rebound and block shots from what he displayed in the tournament. Even if he just likes to rebound he will find himself as a PF on many teams. Lakers would love to have a PF who would play like him. He is already better then Kwame Brown.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

He has just scratched the surface of his game. 

There is one thing to need strength and another to avoid contact. He does not avoid contact. He might not get much bigger but he will get stronger. A 7 footer with ball skills. Why the hell does everyone want a 7 footer to have a jumpshot especially with all the **** Webber and other jumpshooting big men get on this board.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> *He's seriously being overhyped right now.* They're calling him Bill Russell on the game telecast, come on now. Aldridge, Armstrong, Thomas will all be better shotblockers to name a few. Noah doesn't appear to have a great vertical leap and I'm not sure if his coach will want him to push it on the break in the NBA. His frame has already been discussed ad nauseum. He does not look like he can be a star at the NBA level, no way you take him #1. #5, maybe.


Agreed. I don't think he is ready for the pro level this year, maybe next year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whoever goes number one this year might be looked at the same way the Kwame Browns and Olowokandis' have been scrutinized.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Drafting off tournament hype is one of the worst things NBA teams can do. Most teams already had an idea of who they wanted before the tournament. Sure Noah has helped his stock, but drafting him number 1 overall would be a big mistake imo. He will get outmuscled completely going against nba bigmen. He'd be a good pick in the 5-10 range though.



see May, Sean.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

That kid made himself alot of money last night. Of course he should go back to school and work on the offensive side of his game, and put on some weight. But, there's not much not to like w/ him. He appears to be 6-10+ in bare feet. He's got long arms. He's equally comfortable on the perimeter and down low. Good passer. Great defender and a great shot blocker. He's still weak, but he's plenty tough. Demonstrated some leadership qualities out there. Dominates a game wo/ taking many shots. Pretty good rebounder despite undeveloped body. And the huge thing, that cannot be undervalued, is that he's a big man w/ great hands. Essentially he's everything an NBA GM looks for in a big man prospect, and unlike many of the other top big men prospects of this year and year's past, he's demonstrated an ability to take all of those skills/talents and use them to make a dominating impact on the game. Definitely a legitimate top 5 pick right now. For his future development he should go back to school, but if he does, and doesn't flesh out his game suitably, then his stock will drop. Financially, now is the time to jump. Game development wise he should wait another year.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

He's a good player no doubt, but should not go before the #7 pick for sure.


Although he dominated last night, he did not play against anyone with his size or speed.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

http://draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006

Now he has made it to the top of this list... Im still a little worried that he will get pushed around. But sure hes got talent - but no.1?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I will sell my soul to Draftexpress if he's better than LaMarcus Aldridge at the next level. But I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

NBADraft.net now has him at number 2, hes getting overhyped. He will most likely stay in college, but at his position I would go to the NBA now. He reminds me of a Anderson Varejao type player but with better talent. He was 6'5 4 years ago and is still learning the big man position, hes not the best big man for the NBA and should still learn one more year, but I think most teams think hes ready. Going from college to NBA is a big difference and I dont know if hes completely ready and hey he says watching the NBA is boring to him, since he left at the Knicks vs Nets game.

Edit: His stockbeat will never be any higher, his father is a multi-millionaire though so the money isnt an issue for him and he really likes where he is right now playing college basketball. He will always be a top 5 pick throughout his college career even if he doesnt go this year probably as well.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*cough* Marcus Camby *cough*


----------



## RunninATrainW/Kobe (Feb 7, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> *cough* Marcus Camby *cough*




DAMN BEAT ME TO IT, WHAT I SAW LAST NITE REMINDED ME OF CAMBY RUNNING LIKE A GAZELLE AND BLOCKING SHOT LIKE CAMBY, BUT LIKE CAMBY WITH NOAHS BODY HE MIGHT BE PRONE TO INJURIES DURING HIS NBA CAREER....ONLY THING I SAW THAT I DIDNT LIKE WAS SOMETIMES HE WSNT IN THE GAME, LIKE WHEN HE WAS BLOWING KISSES AND FLIRTING WITH THE UCLA CHEERLEADERS, COME ON NOW DO THAT AFTER THE GAME, IN YOUR HOTEL ROOM!!!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

RunninATrainW/Kobe said:


> DAMN BEAT ME TO IT, WHAT I SAW LAST NITE REMINDED ME OF CAMBY RUNNING LIKE A GAZELLE AND BLOCKING SHOT LIKE CAMBY, BUT LIKE CAMBY WITH NOAHS BODY HE MIGHT BE PRONE TO INJURIES DURING HIS NBA CAREER....ONLY THING I SAW THAT I DIDNT LIKE WAS SOMETIMES HE WSNT IN THE GAME, LIKE WHEN HE WAS BLOWING KISSES AND FLIRTING WITH THE UCLA CHEERLEADERS, COME ON NOW DO THAT AFTER THE GAME, IN YOUR HOTEL ROOM!!!



Haha that was some funny ****..But anyways the thing about Noah is that all of his problem can easily be fixed..He will be great at the next level if he just add 10-15lb of muscle.. but he plays with heart and passion and is always there on every play..I think he will be great at the next level


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

KobeBryant08 said:


> He's a good player no doubt, but should not go before the #7 pick for sure.
> 
> 
> Although he dominated last night, he did not play against anyone with his size or speed.


There are not 6 better NBA prospects in this draft.

Morrison? He is not going to be a volume scorer in the NBA, so what exactly is he going to contribute in the NBA. Do you see any team in the lottery drafting him and building an offense around him?

Aldridge? About as raw as Noah. Less athletic. Worse rebounder. The biggest thing about Aldridge vs. Noah is that in physiucal games Aldridge avoids contact. This IMO is the kiss of death for bigmen more so then size. 

Tyrus Thomas? Just as raw as Noah, less skilled, and shorter. Better shot though.

Bargnani? Based on the clips I have seen, he is probably a better prospect right now.

Gay? Come on. He is a dime a dozen in the league. He is all athleticism and he is not a special athlete on the NBA level.

That is 5 you might consider but who is the 6th?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Look at the guys who have done well for themselves in the NCAA tournament recently

Dwayne Wade
Carmelo Anthony
Raymond Felton

....now you have Noah. 


The tournament nowadays is a good barometer for college talent. If you can prosper during the glamour and pressure of the NCAA tournament it bodes well for your NBA chances. It's a great way to scout talent. I see Brandon Roy of Washington doing well in the NBA after I saw him in the tournament. I see Morrison at about the same as I saw him before.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

How about Sean May?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Gay? Come on. He is a dime a dozen in the league. He is all athleticism and he is not a special athlete on the NBA level.


 :|


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> see May, Sean.


see 8 points, 5 rebounds, 17 minutes, and then injury.

it's not like sean may has been bad in the nba.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> Look at the guys who have done well for themselves in the NCAA tournament recently
> 
> Dwayne Wade
> Carmelo Anthony
> ...


Selective choosing. You can find plenty of examples each way, just depends what you want to "prove". Anyway Felton and Anthony were high high up on the NBA radar while still in high school.


And about Sean May, he didn't just come on during the tournament. He completely dominated the last 2/3rds or the year or so and should have been the player of the year over Bogut. He played very well in the NBA until he got injured.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> *cough* Marcus Camby *cough*


*cough* Anderson Varejao *cough*


----------



## TheSportsDork (Jul 15, 2005)

I really question Noah's offensive ability. It's not just his lack of true offensive skill at this point. It has more to do with his offensive instincts. He doesn't really appear to have a natural feel for what to do. 

Three main points:

1. Watch him at the top of the key. He keeps going with crossovers, but he makes no real move towards the goal. He doesn't know what to do.

2. When he squares up to consider a jumpshot, he looks to have the confidence of a Kwame Brown. Now this isn't to say he IS Kwame Brown, he just looks as comfortable as Kwame when trying to shoot. Or considering shooting.

3. In the title game, he and another Florida player were on a 2 on 4 transition break. What does Noah do? He tries to set up a pick and roll. Two on four. That scared me. A lot. Maybe it was just championship game energy.


That being said, he could be a scary 10-12-3 guy without problem. I just think that any franchise annointing him as a the low post answer is asking for trouble.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> He's seriously being overhyped right now. They're calling him Bill Russell on the game telecast, come on now. Aldridge, Armstrong, Thomas will all be better shotblockers to name a few. Noah doesn't appear to have a great vertical leap and I'm not sure if his coach will want him to push it on the break in the NBA. His frame has already been discussed ad nauseum. He does not look like he can be a star at the NBA level, no way you take him #1. #5, maybe.


it will take some seasoning and strength coaching, but the kid would be a star playing in the suns system alongside marion and amare. great interior passer and another ballhandler. he's almost like a taller version of diaw.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

If a team with the #1 pick needs size, I can see him going #1. It wouldn't be a surprise, since after all Michael Olwakandi went #1.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> it will take some seasoning and strength coaching, but the kid would be a star playing in the suns system alongside marion and amare. great interior passer and another ballhandler. he's almost like a taller version of diaw.


Oh, Noah would be an incredible center for the Suns, as would Tyson Chandler.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

He had one good year, thats not enough for the #1 pick, i think he should stay in school.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well seems this thread wont be needed anymore


----------

